

Tell HN: Find hackers to hack with - jmtame

Let&#x27;s make this a thing. If you&#x27;re currently employed and looking to hack on a side project with someone else, fill out this Google Form: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1IRIVvyUDfkihu3ilrFOg0hIBwsZlKieSv6uWOvj7VgQ&#x2F;viewform<p>Tomorrow morning I&#x27;ll send out everyone&#x27;s info in an e-mail. You can reach out to anyone on that list if you want to hack on something with them. Replies are optional.
======
jmtame
Link:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IRIVvyUDfkihu3ilrFOg0hIBwsZ...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1IRIVvyUDfkihu3ilrFOg0hIBwsZlKieSv6uWOvj7VgQ/viewform)

------
straik
You ask for full name, workplace, job title, hometown, email and you want to
send this information to "everyone"? I don't know :-)

